# Kennel cough - do you always visit your vet?



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sushi started coughing last Thursday, a prolonged loud cough that sounds like he was shoking, it was so scary! I did some reseach and ask my breader and we think it's kennel cough since Sushi was in contact with so many dogs during our 2 weeks vacation. I never experience kennel cough before, do you always visit your vet for kennel cough? I never go to the doctor when I have a cold, this is why I am questionning.

Sushi cough at night, about 3 times for 1 or 2 loud cough then he goes back to sleep. He cough more in the morning and in the evening than during the day. No green or yellow discharge but some white saliva sometimes. He can be many hours without coughing during the day. He still eat and want's to go for walks but he is definitely more quiet than ususal. To me these are mild symptoms of a cold but I have never experienced kennel cough so I have nothing to compare with. What do you think? Would you go to your vet? Will the vet give him antibiotics? I am not into giving antibiotics if they are not needed, kennel cough is suppose to be a viral infection. 

Thanks for you help


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't take Tonka to a vet if I suspected he was afflicted with Bordatella/Kennel Cough. But then, I'm not into antibiotics either, for me or for pets. 

I would treat it as a human cold, lots of liquids, some good things to eat to keep up his strength, and low doses of Benadryl to ease the cough.

Pretend Sushi is your husband with a cold... and baby him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

On the day Chagall came down with KC as a youngster we happened to run into his vet in town. He told me to bring him by, which I did. He gave him cough tablets that really helped. I know others who just treat their dogs with honey, or over the counter cough medicine (a spoonful of children's RobitussinDM, about 1 tsp for every 20 pounds of animal weight). Bringing the dog into a steam filled bathroom can also provide relief. I think the dog's age and general health would be a good guide as to whether or not a vet visit is necessary. Hope Sushi feels comfort and is 100% soon!

www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/121618.htm&​word=...
Infectious Tracheobronchitis of Dogs 
(Kennel cough)
Infectious tracheobronchitis results from inflammation of the upper airways. *It is a mild, self-limiting disease but may progress to fatal bronchopneumonia in puppies or to chronic bronchitis in debilitated adult or aged dogs*. The illness spreads rapidly among susceptible dogs housed in close confinement (eg, veterinary hospitals or kennels).

Appropriate management practices, including good nutrition, hygiene, and nursing care, as well as correction of predisposing environmental factors, hasten recovery.* Cough suppressants containing codeine derivatives*, such as hydrocodone (0.25 mg/kg, PO, bid-qid) or butorphanol (0.05–0.1 mg/kg, PO or SC, bid-qid), *should be used only as needed to control persistent nonproductive coughing*.* Antibiotics are usually not needed *except in severe chronic cases; cephalosporins, quinolones, chloramphenicol, and tetracycline are preferable because they reach effective concentrations in the tracheobronchial mucosa.

Remedies for Kennel Cough - Whole Dog Journal Article
Honey and coconut oil
The single treatment for tracheobronchitis that conventional veterinarians, holistic vets, and caregivers of every description agree on is honey. Honey soothes the throat, but it does far more than that.

There is no specific recommended dose, as both larger and smaller doses are safe and effective, but for most dogs ½ to 1 teaspoon of honey three or four times per day works well.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The vet may not want a visit as it may put other dogs at risk. I would probably call and ask what they advise. My best guest is they will echo Frank's advice.

Chagall's Mom, great post, very informative.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank to all of you for your advice, 

Chagall's mom these articles are great, I am already giving Sushi natural herbs but I will add honey and coconut oil. 

Ct girl : I never thought about it but it makes sense that a vet would not want a visit from a contagious dog, if Sushi symptoms get worst and I decide to go I will call first. 

Countryboy : Threating Sushi like a baby will be easy, is nickname is Bébé (baby in French) :act-up:


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

If he's eating and drinking well I would say he's ok to just heal on his own. We did take Ralph in for kennel cough when he had it, but he was quite young. We warned the vet it was likely kc and they had us come in the back and not go in the waiting room etc. They gave him some pills to suppress the cough before bed so the poor lil guy could rest, that's about all they can do.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sushi is back to normal already, no more deep loud cough that is so scary! From what I read I thought it would last more so I am really happy. 

His worst day was Saturday, he slept almost all day and was quiet all evening which is not normal. Aki did not get it but I gave her Echinacea Tincture to so maybe this is why. 

So no visit to the vet but : Anti-Cold Echinamide (Echinacea Tincture), honey, coconot oil, slower physical activity, ground beef with veggies and lots of hugs;o)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad Sushi bounced back so fast! Your good loving care paid off. Thanks for letting us know the good news.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this thread. When Scooter came into our home (from the Humane Society) I quickly discovered that he had a nasty cough that warranted a visit to vet. He was diagnosed with KC and we also treated our other dog as well. Scooter has since recovered (1 1/2 yrs since diagnosis) but I've noticed that he has the exact same cough when he drinks water, any water. Would that still be lingering effects from the original diagnosis or something different? 

This little boy is such a mystery-we thought he had possibly been de-barked but he has since learned to bark, quite loudly! I really worried about his esophagus and trachea until we finally heard him bark a 'real bark'. I know his health was very poor when he had been turned in to the HS so there is really no telling at this point. He seems otherwise healthy at this point.


----------



## sheilaamistone (Mar 29, 2013)

just for future knowledge. vets have told me that unless your dog is up all night coughing to where it can't get any sleep and over the counter cough meds aren't helping, unless he's not breathing right, or has green/yellow nasal/eye discharge, or they are very old, very young or have immune problems, their really no need to bring them in for kennel cough. back in Janurary, we had that in our home. our one dog recovered with just the use of benadryl (can suppress the cough reflex if cough not severe). our other one had to be seen because benadryl wasn't helping and she is to small (3-4#'s) so she had to get hydropyne. even then, I only gave it to her at night. most of the time, it is no worse then a bad cold.


----------

